# Antique Disscooter Scooter 1920-30s by Colson Toy OH



## serg (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Disscooter-Scooter-1920-30s-by-Colson-Toy-OH-/190794124191?pt=Vintage_Antique_Toys_US&hash=item2c6c374b9f


----------

